
Zebras Fix What Unicorns Break - s_kilk
https://medium.com/@sexandstartups/zebrasfix-c467e55f9d96#.yb5uk17j6
======
appaloosa
Refreshing. Hits the nail on the head. May also answer why stock prices
plummet after every IPO.

